# (ping) Raine



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (May 17, 2005)

What's the deal with the Q joint? Doing any thing with it? Did the deal fall threw?


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (May 17, 2005)

Great news, You know we will need pictures and all that. Good luck and please keep us posted.


----------



## Finney (May 17, 2005)

Do keep us in the loop.  I drive very close to it every Friday and Sunday.  I'll be stopping.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 17, 2005)

Raine, 
Forgive me if I missed it, but what kind of Cooker?
One of them there big red diamond plate ones...with all them fancy dials?  :!:


----------



## txpgapro (May 17, 2005)

That's a good lookin' kitchen for any type cusine.  Good luck!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (May 17, 2005)

What sold you on the Old Hickory? I looked at them and a Southern Pride.  Not sure what I'm going to buy yet, Any info would be great.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 17, 2005)

Raine, keep an eye on Finney, he will only want the free stuff!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 17, 2005)

BTW, Pasquales is a very different name for a BBQ joint!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (May 18, 2005)

Humm I find that not to be totally true, Old Hickory uses gas controls from China. Southern Pride uses gas controls from White Rogers. A company in the USA and can be found in any heating and plumbing store. Better check before you buy. A warranty is a excuse for a product not built right to begin with. Bill Arnold can tell you that. Remember what happened to his Fast Eddy 100? JUNK, I'm not trying to discourage you from the old hick, But shelling out that kind of money I'd make damn sure I could get the so called replacement parts at a local hardware first.You can with the Southern Pride, I checked.Just a heads up.


----------



## Bruce B (May 18, 2005)

Fight, fight....COOL.... :star:


----------



## Finney (May 18, 2005)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Raine, keep an eye on Finney, he will only want the free stuff!


That's _free_, or _deeply discounted_.


----------



## Finney (May 18, 2005)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> BTW, Pasquales is a very different name for a BBQ joint!



The Italians are the only ones that make....  *TRADITIONAL BBQ*.  #-o


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 19, 2005)

I've been meaning to ask you....is it pronounced Eb's or E-Bee's?


----------

